# AFX website.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Apparently, _Discontinued-Limited stock_ means they don't have it.
Oh, and you have to actually place an order to find this out. Ever plan an order?
You try to order a quantity so that you take the least possible hit on shipping.
It sucks when your purchase is approved, you get an order confirmation number,
then get an email the next day or two that says, "Sorry, half your order is out of stock."
Two orders in the past month have been this way. I don't know why I'm so mad about it.
I don't have a problem with selling out stock, but when they display it as available,
then let you pay for it and get a confirmation number.... what a tease. 
You can't get some of there pricing anywhere else.... what a tease.

I sure would like to order some more of their stuff, but, _apparently_, I can't 
trust any of the information on their website.

Anyone else run into this lately?


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

What were you trying to get? I'm guessing SG+ and SRT chassis may actually be gone? I haven't had that problem from them but I had that problem with NCP Hobbies where I did the whole order deal got a confirmation # etc then after A month went by I asked "what's the deal?" they said "Ooops, sorry, we don't have most of what you ordered and BSRT cut our discount so your order wasn't big enough to ship" To play devil's advocate at least they told you


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes........ the 'after the fact' communication was great.

It's just on the Racing turbos. Everyone knows these have been going out of production for a while.
These are one of my all time favorite chassis because of their handling characteristics.
I have several of them, but was looking to add several of the narrow type chassis.
Mainly, I wanted the Mobil F1 car. Pretty good deal on that two pack, but guess what, they don't have it.
They changed the subtitle to out of stock after my emails.
Maybe they will update their site soon.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes........ the 'after the fact' communication was great.
> 
> It's just on the Racing turbos. Everyone knows these have been going out of production for a while.
> These are one of my all time favorite chassis because of their handling characteristics.
> ...


don't hold me 2 this...BUT..
check JAG & Bud's HO sites...me "THINKS" i seen some thar's ;-)

Bubba 123 (the easiest 2 confuse :freak


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm going to need to start stockpiling Turbo chassis as well. It's going to be weird seeing them getting as expensive as the SG+ chassis.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rich
Try Bad L. They show to have the 2 pack you're looking for and from what I have seen they update stock status on their site pretty regularly:

http://badlhby.com/index.php?cPath=58_116


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I was hoping to get some MegaGs from them for this weekends race. 
I ordered them last weekend, but they delayed the order all week.
I told them today to cancel my order.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

I can get you the turbo 2-pack at the same price as the AFX website show, if you still need it. http://afxracing.com/products/formula-rt-twofer

Alos, I placed a recent order with AFX. Some Turbo and SRT cars, all either "Limited stock" or no message at all. All had a "Buy Now" button on the details page. Told they are ALL out of stock and no longer available. An update to their website would be good for AFX to perform once in a while, IMHO.


----------

